# Lowes Delta 10" Contractor Saw...NO PARTS ?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been keeping an eye on the Delta Contractor 10" Table Saw at Lowes for some time now. While there I got really interested with the Miter fence on the saw and wanted to get one for my current saw...same size...3/4"...

And so I went to my favorite parts place (ereplacementparts.com) and lo and behold every part for the saw except nuts, washers and bolts is "DISCONTINUED".

Now I'm not saying the saw will break in the near future but it is odd that all the parts are not available from a source that has gotten me just about everything I've needed. Not to worry...you guys have taught me to do the right research before buying...and I always pay attention to your recommendations.

It is possible, of course, I missed the news flash that said Delta was not going to support that saw anymore...? 

Couple of things then...(1) not a good sign and (2) I think I might start a practice where I check for parts before I buy...

No...I am not a pessimist...but I have from time to time spilled the top half of the glass...

Nick


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Model 36-725? Read your post, checked e-replacement parts--yep, nothing but commons available. Then i thought maybe the model was new enough that they just weren't available in the secondary market yet. Went to deltamachinery.com, parts page, put in the model number and that was not found. The model itself can be seen, but nothing found in the parts area. Very strange.

earl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

An omen of things to come with Delta?


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck is right. I have heard that Delta may soon be gone.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

thats a good heads up....thx


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

*If You're Looking For Alternatives*

Nick,

Yes we've learned the value of research. I occasionally get teased by my wife for all the research I do before making my purchase. I don't know why as I spent a couple of years researching her (dating) before we got married and we're in our 44th year :yes4: but I digress . 

If you're still researching saws, I just bought the Rigid 10" cast iron saw from Home Depot. I am extremely pleased with the saw's features, ease of set up, the quality, and both times I have e-mailed Rigid Customer Service they replied within hours. In addition they provide a life time warranty to the original owner.

Peter


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Could be just a "discontinued" model. If they are going out of business they are hiding it well because there is no information to be found about their demise. I suggest running your question by Lowes online Customer Services people and see what they have to say about finding parts.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Went back and explored it some more. There are two bankruptcy fillings that I found. One in MS and one in GA. Both were chapter 7. BUT those filings were several years old. Bloomberg issued a blurb on* March 30 2014* (today) about Delta and there was no mention of them going out of business. If anybody had information about financial troubles with Delta it would be Bloomberg.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I just checked to see if I could find out what's going on with them and it doesn't sound like they intend to go out of business. Instead they are moving from Jackson, Tenn to South Carolina. Maybe they are trying to streamline. I know that there are quite a few models they once carried that aren't in their line up anymore. Delta Machinery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For the 3 Delta tools I own I'm not too worried about any of them except for the Unisaw. I've always heard that the motor is basically a proprietary frame design that you have to get from them. Every thing else to worry about is just bearings.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I think they are fine. I checked the parent company (Chang Type Industrial Co. Ltd) and they are doing real well in the markets.

As far as I know, it's been a long time since Delta Machinery has had their low-end saws in their parts lineup on their site. They fall into the "if you don't find what you are looking for..." contact our Parts Department kind of affair. The 32-325 Table Saw is on their site in their line-up and it is there on Lowes' site.

If you look at the latest Parts list for that model:
http://www.deltamachinery.com/downloads/manuals/table_saws/36-725/Manual_DPEC002777.pdf
*** If you notice the date on that pub, it's only 3 months old. Although I was a Rockwell guy and I don't really follow the current Delta's, Everything I can see looks fine. (so far...)


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't imagine that anything would break that couldn't be replaced, even if one were to fabricate their own part. My original surprise was more that, in general, a tool with no publicized parts availability might not be a good idea to purchase. Delta historically makes great stuff and I wouldn't worry about anything going wrong that couldn't be managed by the handy types that we are. After all, there aren't too many moving parts to a table saw. I have an old table top that I think needs a starting capacitor that can be matched up. I'm going to mount it in a bigger table for the time being. Assuming that nothing is unique about any purchase, such as proprietary rails disallowing the use of aftermarket fences and the like, I wouldn't be concerned about its ability to be enhanced with add-on features. "If man can make it, another man can certainly add to it"...

I sure am grateful for all the thought everyone gave to my original post with all the additional research and information...once again, testimony to the power in this forum...

Nick


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This saw was just released this year by Delta. I know one of the problem areas that Delta has been having is with replacement parts. Since they were acquired a couple years ago, Delta has been having some growing pains. It is still yet to be seen if they can fully recover or not. I have a Delta Lathe and Delta T2 fence, and both have proven themselves in my shop. The only reason I have trouble recommending them is due to the issues Delta has been having, especially because of replacement parts are hard to get.

That said, I did take a look at the saw at Lowes. The fence seemed sloppy, and lighter weight than my Delta T2 fence. They are a similar design, but not the same fence. I do believe that it could be tuned to work well. The front rail does have a split, allowing for potential for misalignment. Again, careful tuning should be able to overcome this.The height and bevel adjustments were amazingly smooth. I was disappointed to see the DC port on the saw was only 2.5" rather than 4". A reducer can be used, but that will reduce the effectiveness of the DC in removing the finer dust.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

When I looked at this saw at my local Lowes store I began wondering about the type of motor that they used. It isn't hanging out the back like the earlier versions of the saw, so I wasn't able to see if the motor was an induction type motor or a universal motor with brushes like used in many of the smaller table saws. I do not like table saws that use brush type motors, because their life is too short when compared to induction motors. They also don't hold their speed very well. It was nice to see that Delta was now marketing a table saw again, but I haven't seen enough of this saw yet to be convinced that it's worth buying.

Charley


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Delta was in the past always known for the support of their products but the last sale from Stanley tools to a Twainese co. seems to be the straw that has made everything fall apart. Dewalt-Black and Decker was supposed to support the product line for few years but I tried to buy acouple of parts just after the sale and no one has any parts. Imagine not being able to buy an arbor nut for a 36-650 table saw, such a common item to most of their saws from the past.

Regards Bob


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

A little background insight into the parent company that bought and owns Delta Machinery, just by what I've read.

The owner worked his way up in a Chinese machinery company and bought himslef out of that company to run his own, which is considered as the top and best in China. He first specialized in machinery electrical motors. His last quarter earnings has almost doubled in the last quarter.

He supplies all the motors for Black and Decker (and probably quite a few more brands). I think that is how he got that initial inside slide into buying Delta from Black and Decker. Before he bought out Delta, all or most of Delta's products had sifted to Chinese manufacturing. He was the first and only person that I know of, that has shifted something back away from Chinese manufacture, because he thought it was better for the company's reputation and the integrety of the branding... to be built in the America's... so he personally turned that back around. I for one was surprised that it took someone who is Chinese to pioneer that concept. So yes, I can understand where the supply chain may have to catch up with that shift.

Maybe there is some adjustments needed in that re-shift... but I (and I am not in any way connected with Delta), IMHO, feel that is for the better of that company. I don't foresee in what he has done already, that he is thinking about anything but for the success of that company and the Delta Machinery brand.

That is just what I've seen so far.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That sounds really positive, Mike! Says Dan, looking nervously at his Delta TS, planer, and DC.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that he is a motor man. Hopefully they will eave the Unisaw motor alone. It is probably the only part I would have trouble with. The 16 1/2" drill press and the 12 x 36 wood lathe I'm not too worried about.

Dan, if you have the 13" Delta planer it is identical (except for the cutter head) to the 16" King I have as well as a few other brands.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Charles my planer is Delta Mod. TP400LS... 12 1/2"
Not looking positive:
Delta TP400LS Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Too bad. I don't see a resemblance. You're on your own.

Actually, Delta didn't make any of your and my tools except for the Unisaw I have and maybe your TS. If you can figure out who else sold it you might be able to find parts.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

As for the motor in the saw, I believe it is induction, based on other reviews that have stated it runs quiet, and the HP rating at 1.5. Also the specs on Lowes website states the blade RPMs at about 3600, which is close to what an induction motor runs at (typically 3450 rpms). Universal motors get their HP by spinning the blade faster (5000rpms) so this would be too slow for that type of motor. Many of the new style contractor saws now have the motor contained within the body and no longer hang off the back.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Chuck,

I'm sure you can find Leeson (made in WI) motors for your saw. I believe Baldor makes one also. If not most larger cities have local shops that can rebuild any electric motor. I had one for my compressor rebuilt in Greenville SC for under $100, everything was new except the outer case.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info Gary. I had considered the rebuild if necessary but the motor is very likely made by a North American manufacturer since the Unisaws go back past the the date that outsourcing to Asia or South America came to be popular. As I have been told, the motor frame on the Unisaw motor is unique, possibly a special design so that it can operate in the tight spaces around the trunnion and the table top.


----------



## davepatrick (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the same parts problem with my Delta drum sander, and am worried about the other delta tools in my shop.


----------

